# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Forumi i Albos  Si Diktatura e Pushteteve

## mitjuk

E cilsova ne kete menyr per te vetmen arsye se perjashtimet nga ky forum jane si tu doj Teçka (koketarit) qe dote thot kryetarit,kete e them pa teklif dhe me bindje se ne kete forum me teper ka tema te hapura nga Z Albo per Ortodoksin dhe Mbrojtjen e Anastasit qe besoj qe sna lidh as gjaku as gjuha as vuajtjet dhe poshtrimet qe ne si popull kemi me shekuj,thjesht na lidh feja e kristjane.Ky zotni Albo perjashto nga forumi sipas deshires, gjoja ofendime ndaj komunitetit ortodoks,ku ky vet thot qe kisha Ortodokse na meso te jemi te dashur te rrespektushem ndaj njeri tjetrit,nuk duhet shar nuk duhet ofenduar,ku ky vet shan dhe ofendon At Nikoll Markun, por pse ky tipik diktatori forumist nuk i jep perjashtim vetes siç na jep ne forumistave shpesh her,pse ku diktator forumist shan nje klerik te kishes shqiptare,apo ndoshta ky diktator ka tedrejten e sharjes dhe ofendimit sipas deshires,ky diktator qe e quan veten ne nje koment si Bektashi dhe deklaro qe kush se beso mundet edhe tua tregoj veglen,pse ky diktator her hypen ne nje deg her ne nje tjeter çe shtyn kete diktator forumist qe te thot haptaz qe ishte bektashi,por njekohesisht eshte edhe ortodoks dhe mbrojtes i ortodoksis dhe te vet anastasit,por po ky diktator forumist qe te nderpret fjalen dhe lirin e fjales me perjashtim nga forumi ne rast se ati nuk i pelqe komenti im i yti apo i çdo forumisti,pse ky ka gjith kete tedrejt ku do te dali me kete forç,po ky diktaator e shof qe thot qe ka mbiemrin e gjyshit te gjyshit te vet qe ka qen Prift,ktu tani dua te ndalem pse kaq kontraditor me veten dhe perardhjen personale ky Diktator lirish dhe fjalesh ne forumin e vet.Po e hap kete tem sepse shof qe ka shum nga ata qe e perkrahin Albon per servilizem dhe kjo eshte paftyrsi,une personalisht kam qen pjestar i stafit ne chat,dhe kam dhen me tmiren e mundeshme per ta mirmajt,kete e thot vet rrespekti qe une marr nga shum e shum chatista dhe forumista ne mesazhet qe ata me dergojne,une personalisht kam pas rrespekt per vet Albon,kjo dikur kur nuk e shifja duke hap tema e duke ber avukatin e diçkaje qe ndoshta si perket,arsyet i di vet Albo,shpresoj qe ne kete tem duhet te marrin pjes gjith ata qe kan po te njejtin shqetesim po te njejtin mendim,flm per mirkuptimin te shpresojm qe tema moss te fshihet ,e persa i perket perjashtimit tim me eshte ba e modes dhe sme ben pershtypje,por ka edhe nga ata qe si kan mundesit e ankimimit ne forum sepse Albo apo ndonje moderator i ka perjashtuar pergjithmon nga forumi,dhe s ankohen dot.

----------


## hof

Abuzimi i lirise se fjales duhet marre seriozisht! Une per vete postova nje here nje interviste te shkurter qe kritikonte Gonxhe Bojaxhiun tek nje teme per te dhe Albo ma fshiu me shkakun se ajo teme ishte hapur per te nderuar ate. Po sikur une te hapja nje teme per te nderuar Enver Hoxhen do ti fshinte Albo komentet kundra tij? S'e besoje. Neve si njerez me liri fjale mundet te kritikojme ke te duam! Por mitjuk mundet te na japesh ca shembuj konkret? Une vete e kam pare Albon te shaje Islamin, gje qe une e bej per vete, por po qe se kjo nuk lejohet per Ortodokset atehere eshte hipokrite dhe une e denoj rende kete akt! E kuptoj pse mundet te ndodhi kjo gje. Njerzit qe jane besimtare te medhenj e shohin fene e tyre si mbi te tera dhe vetem ajo duhet te kete te drejta. Sipas kesaj i heqin te drejta ideve te te tjereve qe jane kunder kesaj feje. Kjo nuk mundet te tolerohet ne shoqeri te qyteteruar dhe te barabarte! Liria e fjales duhet te japi lirine te shprehemi si per nje fe e per tjetren. Ankoheni se keni vuajtur nen diktaturen e Komunizmit por juve per vete po hiqni lirine e shprehimit ne menyre te ngjashme! Keshtu qe keshilloj ata qe abuzojne keto te drejta te heqin dore nga keto akte barbare te shemtuara.

----------


## mitjuk

> hof.Abuzimi i lirise se fjales duhet marre seriozisht! Une per vete postova nje here nje interviste te shkurter qe kritikonte Gonxhe Bojaxhiun tek nje teme per te dhe Albo ma fshiu me shkakun se ajo teme ishte hapur per te nderuar ate. Po sikur une te hapja nje teme per te nderuar Enver Hoxhen do ti fshinte Albo komentet kundra tij? S'e besoje. Neve si njerez me liri fjale mundet te kritikojme ke te duam! Por mitjuk mundet te na japesh ca shembuj konkret? Une vete e kam pare Albon te shaje Islamin, gje qe une e bej per vete, por po qe se kjo nuk lejohet per Ortodokset atehere eshte hipokrite dhe une e denoj rende kete akt! E kuptoj pse mundet te ndodhi kjo gje. Njerzit qe jane besimtare te medhenj e shohin fene e tyre si mbi te tera dhe vetem ajo duhet te kete te drejta. Sipas kesaj i heqin te drejta ideve te te tjereve qe jane kunder kesaj feje. Kjo nuk mundet te tolerohet ne shoqeri te qyteteruar dhe te barabarte! Liria e fjales duhet te japi lirine te shprehemi si per nje fe e per tjetren. Ankoheni se keni vuajtur nen diktaturen e Komunizmit por juve per vete po hiqni lirine e shprehimit ne menyre te ngjashme! Keshtu qe keshilloj ata qe abuzojne keto te drejta te heqin dore nga keto akte barbare te shemtuara.


Ka raste sa te dush nga Albo sharje dhe ofendime,dhe e keqja eshte se nuk komento ne temat ku flitet per Albon,nuk komento as nuk merr pjes kur behet fjal per ofendime ndaj Muslimanve apo katolikve,ndersa kur flitet per Anastasin apo per Ortodoksin Greke ai ka tedrejten e patjetersueshme per te  treguar qe ka lind e rrit ne kohen e diktatures,dhe si shpeto rastit ta tregoj vetveten si pushtetar te keti forumi qe pjesa dermuese jan Larguar me hir e pa  hir nga ky forum,arsyt jan te shumta,por nje ne to e them perjashtimi i shpesht nga forumi qe kjo i ka ber forumistat te largohen,dhe kete e kam rast te fresket une personalisht marr shum msazhe ku me thon bravo,qe flet i vetem kundra Albos,pavarsisht qe spara flas shum per Albon por per flas dhe kundershtoj iden e tij diktatorial qe trego me pushtetin e tij ne kete forim,qe per mendimin tim ky forum me teper ka shkrime per Anastasin dhe ortodoksin Greke ,ketu nuk shof te shkruaj ndonjeher Z Albon per kombin ai eshte i disponushem te shkruaj vetem per mbrojtjen e Anastasit dhe te Ortodoksis,jam plotsisht dakort po te behet fjal per Ortodoksit shqiptar qe kan gjak shqiptari,ktu po behet fjal te flasi vetem shqip folesit per ortodoksin e ne tetjert qe mund te jemi ortodoks me kombesi shqiptare nuk duhet tu biem ndesh ktyre kokave shoviniste,kaq sdi çe them me gjat shif vet sa tema ka ALBO te hapura dhe krahasoi klm dhe flm per pjesmarrjen tende ne kete tem,duket se kan frik adoleshenca te marrin pjes ne keto tema sepse u intereso me teper chati dhe pjesmarrja si aop chati pyfffffffff

----------


## mitjuk

ja shife sa kan lexuar e sua mban me fol se kan friken e perjashtimeve nga forumi,mbase su intereso forumi aq sa u intereso chati dhe per hir te chatit duhet kyçur goja ahahahah.


Përgjigje: 2
Lexime: 107 kaq jan statistikat qe e kan lexuar,por qe skan guxuar per te shkruar as nje fjale,kjo statiqtik trego qe interesi eshte vetem per te chatuar. Pyffffffffffff e duam te jemi ?????? ja ktyne ua mush menjen Albo qe ketu ka ligj ka dhe maliq,Po pres qe Zotni Albo te me thort diçka nga ajo qe kam shkruar me lart,skuptoj pse nuk prezentohet ne temen, prezentoni vetn.?

----------


## Albo

Ky ishte perjashtimi yt i dyte nga forumi. Perjashtimi i trete eshte permanent dhe nuk do te mund te marresh me pjese ne forum. Anetareve problematike u japim vetem 3 shanse per tu bere pjese e ketij forumi.

Per aq kohe sa do marresh pjese ne kete forum, do respektosh rregulloren e forumit dhe anetaret qe shkruajne ketu. Perndryshe, perjashtohesh nga forumi.

Po nuk te pelqen forumi shqiptar, ka plot forume te tjera ne Internet ku mund te gjesh vetveten.

Albo

----------

